# portupgrade -arRy ?



## disappearedng (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi everyone
I would like to portupgrade with the following option,

-a , -r , -R , -y

according to the manpages, 
'portupgrade [-habcCDDefFiknNOpPPqrRsuvwWy] [-A command] [-B command] [-l file] [-L format] [-S command] [-x pkgname_glob] [ [-o origin] [-m make_args] [-M make_env]  pkgname_glob ... ] '

which means that 

*portupgrade -arRy* will work.

However, the 'yes' option did not work and I realize that I am on the config screen of a port after a few hours. Any ideas why?


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 17, 2009)

disappearedng said:
			
		

> Hi everyone
> I would like to portupgrade with the following option,
> 
> -a , -r , -R , -y
> ...



Because that I started to use portmaster.


----------



## FireEyedBoy (Jan 18, 2009)

Simply passing the portupgrade -y will not get rid of the config screens unfortunately. If you want that to happen, and for portupgrade to install ports with the default configs, just add BATCH=yes to your /etc/make.conf . That should do it.

As the poster above pointed out, using portmaster is also an option. It essentially does the same things that portupgrade will do while installing a port but with an added feature which is killer if you ask me. It will run through all the ports, stopping at all the ports which will prompt you with config settings _BEFORE_ it starts building the port or port(s) in question.


----------



## pablo (Jan 18, 2009)

When I need install new or reconfigure exist port I use:
> portupgrade --force-config --recursive --noexecute
> portupgrade --fetch-only
> portupgrade -ar


----------

